# Please HELP ME!!!



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Does ANYONE know of a great painter that wont rip me off in the Denver Colorado Area? I need to get my hood RE-DONE again cuz the first job jucked royal. An estimate I got to repaint was over $900! Please any help would be greatly apprecitated!


----------

